# bait fish



## jaydeegee (Oct 18, 2011)

What kind of bait fish can be caught with a sabiki off of sikes?


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

ive never caught anything with my sabiki but i heard you can catch big pinfish and ladyfish with them


----------



## fractionsofzero (Jul 9, 2013)

Last time i was at the sikes I caught a bunch of pin fish and baby jack cravalle with my sabiki. There was a lot of top water action. They bit as soon as it hit the water. They were about 4-5". This was off the octagon.


----------

